# Building house on wrong vacant lot



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Great story - great job by the real estate agent and the lawyer. 


http://www.moneyville.ca/article/881627--oops-dream-home-built-on-unowned-lot


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Considering how many people blundered in this mess it actually ended pretty happily. Can you imagine the fun if Lot 27 had been privately owned by someone who wanted to capitalize on these mistakes, instead of by the City, which instead moved to facilitate a resolution?


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Just wow, and the fine was freeking laughable too, $3000?


----------



## Robert A. Pabich (Dec 2, 2010)

Could have been worse. An amusing story.


----------

